# VQ35DE



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

looking for a VQ35DE Engine with trans. Anyone know where I can find one? I've been searching ebay, as well as local car auctions here in SC, but can't seem to find one anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## ajones8 (Oct 16, 2006)

keep hittin ebay bro, they pop up every once and a while and every once in a while you can get a pretty good deal.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

Engine - MY350Z.COM Forums


----------

